# Hog Hunting in North GA



## WFFISHER (Jul 6, 2011)

I just moved to the Dahlonega area in the fall and would love to get into hunting hogs outside of deer hunting season. Does anyone know of any WMA's or other land I could hunt during the "off" season. Also, if I could tag along or join in on any hunts, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 6, 2011)

In order to hunt hogs on a WMA a season must be open for a game animal and you must be using a weapon that is legal for that game animal.  For example, during small game season you may also hunt hogs, however you must be using a firearm and ammunition that is legal to use for small game, or a longbow, recurve bow, compound bow, or crossbow.


----------



## bany (Jul 8, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> In order to hunt hogs on a WMA a season must be open for a game animal and you must be using a weapon that is legal for that game animal.  For example, during small game season you may also hunt hogs, however you must be using a firearm and ammunition that is legal to use for small game, or a longbow, recurve bow, compound bow, or crossbow.



same thing on national forest. hogs are like gypsy's in the mountains. first pressure and they are


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 9, 2011)

My experience hunting hog and bear was. Sat on a stand for a week while some guys walked all over the place trying to catch some hog dogs that was loose. Finally killed the hog they were chasing


----------



## fsbk366 (Jul 13, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> In order to hunt hogs on a WMA a season must be open for a game animal and you must be using a weapon that is legal for that game animal.  For example, during small game season you may also hunt hogs, however you must be using a firearm and ammunition that is legal to use for small game, or a longbow, recurve bow, compound bow, or crossbow.



Is that really true?  I thought since bows were not listed as small game weapons, you could not use them for hog during that season.  I thought we could only use a muzzle loader (since .22 and .17 are not great choices for hog, personal opinions aside).


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 17, 2011)

Longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog.  Crossbows are allowed for hunting feral hog and any game except waterfowl.  

You were probably looking under small game & furbearer firearms.


----------



## fsbk366 (Jul 19, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Longbows, recurve bows, and compound bows are allowed for hunting any game or feral hog.  Crossbows are allowed for hunting feral hog and any game except waterfowl.
> 
> You were probably looking under small game & furbearer firearms.



I am so confused.  Not sure if it is done like this on purpose, but hunting is next to impossible to research online.  I get random bits of info from multiple sites, and have to piece it together.  Very difficult to follow the rules when you don't know what they are.

So this page ( http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/wma-feral-hog-migratory-bird-regulations/ ) says you have to use small game weapons during small game season.  With how scattered the information is, I would not be the least bit suprised if it wasn't all the info.

I just don't want to be the jerk that shows up and breaks all the rules from ignorance...


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Jul 19, 2011)

fsbk366 said:


> I am so confused.  Not sure if it is done like this on purpose, but hunting is next to impossible to research online.  I get random bits of info from multiple sites, and have to piece it together.  Very difficult to follow the rules when you don't know what they are.
> 
> So this page ( http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/wma-feral-hog-migratory-bird-regulations/ ) says you have to use small game weapons during small game season.  With how scattered the information is, I would not be the least bit suprised if it wasn't all the info.
> 
> I just don't want to be the jerk that shows up and breaks all the rules from ignorance...



Don't limit yourself.  Muzzleloaders are legal for small game, such as squirrel too, so you could legally use a muzzleloader to hunt hogs when small game season opens in August.  I wish you luck, kill all them hogs.


----------



## fsbk366 (Jul 19, 2011)

Chattooga River Hunter said:


> Don't limit yourself.  Muzzleloaders are legal for small game, such as squirrel too, so you could legally use a muzzleloader to hunt hogs when small game season opens in August.  I wish you luck, kill all them hogs.



That is the time I am looking at specifically.  I guess I should have just asked, is it legal to hunt hog with a xbow during small game season?  lol...sorry.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 19, 2011)

Legal small game weapons and ammunition:  Longbow, recurve bow, compound bow, crossbow, (for feral hogs must use a broadhead on arrow or bolt), any .22 cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, any muzzleloading firearm, or any shotgun having shot shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or smaller shot.


----------

